# Old man pickies:D



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the old man will post a pickie or two. 

Just taken this weekend.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Another one of the old man. Dont laugh at the shorts either


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

You're a solid lump ! Very good bi/tri. Keeping yourself in great condition for an old man lol. Someone's got to mention your briefs though!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

good work mate stomach looks nice a nd flat you do look german with those briefs on though

the belly button looks a bit to the side?

do u work abs?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont do them much.

I was involved in a really bad car accident and they had to take out my spleen. If you look close there is a 7" scar on my stomach and they hacked through my stomach muscles to take out the spleen and look around a bit to make sure anything else was jacked up.

That crash ruptured my spleen and fractured 4 vertabre and fractured some ribs. Other then that I am ok. Physically anyway!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

overall, lookin very thick!!!!! great lats + legs. a huge peak on the bi's and some rather lage front delts and youve got a great sillhouette (sp)

youve got fairly large hips havent you? if so, same as me. the lats are needed for extra taper to the waist. so very good job. and your 44 arent you?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

looking good mate!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I dont do them much.
> 
> I was involved in a really bad car accident and they had to take out my spleen. If you look close there is a 7" scar on my stomach and they hacked through my stomach muscles to take out the spleen and look around a bit to make sure anything else was jacked up.
> 
> That crash ruptured my spleen and fractured 4 vertabre and fractured some ribs. Other then that I am ok. Physically anyway!


sorry to here that mate, looking good there tho bro,

That should be the real reson why you are cooled Hackskii, you got hacked by your jetskii, tut tut


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Not that i am especially looking but have you been on some penis enlargement thing as well as steroids cas i cant tell you one thing that is ONE BIG BULGE!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> Not that i am especially looking but have you been on some penis enlargement thing as well as steroids cas i cant tell you one thing that is ONE BIG BULGE!


That is so funny. Funnier than Insanitys jokes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah bigpete 44 yrs old.

Thanks killer for the bulge complement. 

Yah, got some bigger than I want hips but I guess i can bulk the legs and upper body up some to change the look.

Am going to diet for another 2 weeks then up the carbs.

I am on my first week of a cycle of Test enanthate (Iranian) and did some prop shots to kick in.

I am taking 2 IU's of HGH every night before bed.

EQ @ 200 a week

Deca @ 150 a week.

Keeping it kindof small but If the Iranian is what everyone says and I dont keep dropping the vials on the floor, I will be ok.

Have not noticed much yet but am excited to see just what happens.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Oi! my jokes were really funny, thats just a sock!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is no sock, that is cock -N- balls


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

They look like y-fronts...why are you walking around in y-fronts? do you realise you're in public?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> That is no sock, that is cock -N- balls


Thats sock and balls.  No it's the real deal, elevated blood pressure does that to ya....................... 

Sorry to ask but what is y-fronts? Dont pick on the cute guy.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Those pants he's got on! we call them y-fronts


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Those pants he's got on! we call them y-fronts


We call them speedo's or superman's

I know they look gay but I am not (gay).

I was in Wingers back yard yesterday and I was in my back yard on Saturday. No body saw anything but you guys. I dont usually wear those but I thought not many guys show their legs so I thought I might as well break the ice

I will take some more picks in about 10 weeks after I am fully into this cycle. I wasnt planning on picking up too much weight. I tend to get fat easy.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

looking thick bud, good work.

I often think the trainer/white sock and underpants look isn't used enough these days, definatly due for a comeback.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

Hahaha, yeah, right, I wouldn't be seen dead in them


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

man your ripped, that diet is really workout out well.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Impressive. Chest and arms looking particularly good, hope I'm in your shape when I'm 44!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking thick indead.  Just keeping the thread open.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

what's going on with the blue underwear and the shoes and socks??? you look like a british tourist on south beach


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Miami nice to see you post. Why dont you post another pick!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, it is not what you think!

I was wearing shorts and dropped them and took some pictures. I dont wear those shorts but decided to wear them to take the pic.

I would not ever wear something in public like that, not even for money. All my shorts have really long legs. My bathing suits are board shorts that run around $60.00 and they are long too.

British tourist, German bathing suit 

Next picure I am going to wear nothing but a JOCK.........................Then we will see what flames will come of that


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

You're gonna set fire to your c0ck?

And please Scott, as a moderator, you should know better, no price discussion on the board!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I will give you $60.00 if you do.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Man, it is not what you think!
> 
> I was wearing shorts and dropped them and took some pictures. I dont wear those shorts but decided to wear them to take the pic.
> 
> ...


does jock agree to this?? i think jock had better tell us something....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> does jock agree to this?? i think jock had better tell us something....


lol


----------

